# Lower Right Abdominal Swelling/Bulge Without Pain



## thschmidkonz (Mar 25, 2016)

I am a 73yo Male,just in the last 4->5 weeks I have developed the above described swelling/bulge that comes and goes from no apparent cause.It varies in size but never larger than that of an ordinary golf ball.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. Have you seen a primary or gi dr regarding this? They may be able to do a simple abdominal ultrasound (or similar test) To check it out.


----------

